# Visa question help!



## Minniem (May 23, 2014)

I'm applying for the spouse visa and I'm stuck on one question. It asks "Please enter details of what permission you have to stay in this country"

Is it asking me why am I applying for settlement visa in the UK? My answer is because my husband is a British citizen. I don't now if this is correct or not.


----------



## kecravi (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe if you are applying from a third country, then you have to provide details on permission you have to stay in that country (for example tourist visa, student visa, etc)


----------

